# Worlds. Will it actually happen?



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have heard that Hong Kong is out. I have heard rumors about California, etc etc. I must ask, will it actually happen this year, or skip a year and go on in 2010?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2009)

The world championship...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol. I guess that was a stupid question. I deleted it and I'm glad you didn't quote it.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

The rumors from Hong Kong being cancelled come from Ron and me. I guess that means they are not really rumors 

Last I heard was a possible merger between Worlds and US Open, but nobody LOVES that idea. 

Sponsor/money/organisation are all problems that need to be dealt with. I hope we will hear something about this soon from Ron/Tyson/Masayuki Akimoto


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

Tyson says it has nothing to do with him. There is no way that they will merge WC and US Open.


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 2, 2009)

It would be nice to see the World Championships in the United States to make it easily accessible for cubers living in North America.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> Tyson says it has nothing to do with him. There is no way that they will merge WC and US Open.


I already guessed that much. I didn't like the idea either

Ron mentioned that he would make sure Worlds would happen "even if he had to organise it in his own backyard". It is starting to look like he will need a big backyard in the near future



> It would be nice to see the World Championships in the United States to make it easily accessible for cubers living in North America.


hmm, pretty selfish thought

It would be nice to see the World Championships in Luxembourg to make it easily accessible for cubers living in Luxembourg.


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson says it has nothing to do with him. There is no way that they will merge WC and US Open.
> ...



Lets have it at Bob's house


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I agree it was pretty selfish. But it's true


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Lets have it at Bob's house


That means USA, Canada or Phillipines. I am hoping for nr. 2 or 3


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 2, 2009)

let's hold the competition at the largest house owned by a delegate/board member


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Yes I agree it was pretty selfish. But it's true



I vote New Zealand. It is true that it will be much easier to access for me then.


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok. Out of U.S.A and Hong Kong, any other places it could possibly be held? And on a side note, if it is held in 2009, anyone know what month it would possibly be in?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > Lets have it at Bob's house
> ...



Philippines? Yes please! Though I wouldn't be going, I will only spend 3 weeks of vacation time there(June/July). Hopefully there's another competition after Cebu Open and Rizal Open.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 2, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Ok. Out of U.S.A and Hong Kong, any other places it could possibly be held?



There is that little continent called Europe.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> > It would be nice to see the World Championships in the United States to make it easily accessible for cubers living in North America.
> 
> 
> hmm, pretty selfish thought
> ...



According to the WCA statistics the top five largest countries (by number of competitors ever) are USA (1545), China (464), Japan (389), Korea (284), France (231). The US has more competitors than the other four combined (!). So if you're going to choose a competition location just to make it easily accessible to the greatest number of people, I think the US would be a good choice. (Of course, the US is a bad choice in the sense that it is far from many other countries, whereas a competition in mid-western Europe or Asia would be close to very many countries.)


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 2, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Out of U.S.A and Hong Kong, any other places it could possibly be held?
> ...



I'm not talking continents, I'm talking city's, Countrys


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > > It would be nice to see the World Championships in the United States to make it easily accessible for cubers living in North America.
> ...




Thank You.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > anderson26 said:
> ...



South Pole, Antarctica


----------



## Kian (Apr 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > > It would be nice to see the World Championships in the United States to make it easily accessible for cubers living in North America.
> ...



so we're agreed, then. the azores.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Ok. Out of U.S.A and Hong Kong, any other places it could possibly be held? And on a side note, if it is held in 2009, anyone know what month it would possibly be in?



Are you a complete idiot? Apparently there are 203 candidates on this list. How could only 2 countries be possibilities?


----------



## Bob (Apr 2, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Lets have it at Bob's house



I don't know that it's big enough...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > Lets have it at Bob's house
> ...



I call couch.


----------



## Kian (Apr 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Out of U.S.A and Hong Kong, any other places it could possibly be held? And on a side note, if it is held in 2009, anyone know what month it would possibly be in?
> ...



There are 203 other countries, but most of those are not real possibilities (no cubers, other obvious factors). the kid asked a fair enough question, I don't think it's particularly reasonable to insinuate that he's an idiot.

the only real options are the us, canada, europe, and east asia. the rest of the world doesn't have enough cubers to have it make sense.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

Washington, D.C. would make a lot of sense.

_In a way_, it is the center of the world.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > Lets have it at Bob's house
> ...



Can't you just ask your neighbor if we can use their yard too?

Chris


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 2, 2009)

As long as were talking about places that have a lot of people, I couldn't help but notice  The fourth city here


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> As long as were talking about places that have a lot of people, I couldn't help but notice  The fourth city here


That's a good idea, actually.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 2, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Washington, D.C. would make a lot of sense.
> 
> _In a way_, it is the center of the world.



o rly? since when?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Washington, D.C. would make a lot of sense.
> ...



Since Obama became president.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think Europe or Japan would be a great place to do it. Naturally I'd LIKE it to be in the US, but it I think it would be a bit more central to have it somewhere in Europe or Asia.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 2, 2009)

I want it to be in Japan because I've always wanted to go there  It's going to be very hard to decide! How about in a century it will be held on the moon!


----------



## Kian (Apr 2, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



that's literally the worst reasoning i've ever heard.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...



What is so great about Obama?


----------



## Kian (Apr 2, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



even if he likes obama, which it seems he does, it doesn't make any damn sense.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Apr 2, 2009)

That means maybe I will never have chance to take part in the world championship.You know it is quite difficult for me to get visa to go to USA or Europe.It is a pity that the competition can not hold at HongKong.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

Are there any possible dates? Is it going to be in August?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...



It's because it's a joke.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

My guess is October.

Anyway, "Europe" happens to consist of A LOT of countries. Saying that there are only two options is stupid. I am prepared to defend this further if necessary.


----------



## Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

Seventowns Is busy with it now, one of the options is Europe (october)


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 2, 2009)

T.T no asia? that's sad... oh well next time.


----------



## Faz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cameron Almasi's house.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 2, 2009)

given that this is a thread about whether it'll happen or not, rather than where, do i think so? yes.

to answer the second question, europe would be great for me, but new york sounds like a good idea actually. it's not quite as expensive/difficult to get to as other parts of the US. also quite selfishly, i've already been to NY so i'd like to visit somewhere else


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> given that this is a thread about whether it'll happen or not, rather than where, do i think so? yes.
> 
> to answer the second question, europe would be great for me, but new york sounds like a good idea actually. it's not quite as expensive/difficult to get to as other parts of the US. also quite selfishly, i've already been to NY so i'd like to visit somewhere else


Entirely agree with Charlie: NY is big, public and cheap to get to....but I have been there already. The hostel in Manhatten had a really nice standup-comedy-basement

I initially agreed about the "US has the highest number of cubers". Then I realised that for a high class tournament like Worlds we shouldn't look at "cubers" but at "potential winners" and that makes me think we should have the tournament in Enschede


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 2, 2009)

hey, potential winners are also in the US


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > Lets have it at Bob's house
> ...



your pick


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2009)

Let's have it in Toronto again. It's the center of the world, after all! Proof:


----------



## Bryan (Apr 2, 2009)

I've actually had two separate organizations approach me about wanting to host Worlds or Nationals (in order to fill hotel rooms). I try to explain that I'm not in charge of those, but I can host a regional competition if they want. <SARCASM>But if Ron is still looking for a place, I can double-check with them.</SARCASM>

Arnauld, ever been to central Wisconsin or southern Minnesota? There, it meets your criteria


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 2, 2009)

I think that it would be nice to be in the US, but we have already had it here. It's like having the olympics in the same place twice in a row, you wouldn't want that. My vote is for Japan...


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 2, 2009)

My intention is not to pile more into the rumour mill, but i figured i would relay what i have heard from my sources - who are always involved in the WCs. They told me that it is looking like 2010 for the Worlds, and they were talking about Germany as the possible location. The funding is the problem for this year, apparently. 

If you guys are looking for a large scale competition in Toronto, we will have the Canadian Open here later this year with cash prizes and entry gift packs. It willl be two days, too. So if the Worlds don't happen, you can come and pretend it is like Little Worlds.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Let's have it in Toronto again. It's the center of the world, after all! Proof:


Incredible.

I always thought the center of a globe (3D)would be....well, at the center. Apperantly I was wrong and it is on the outside (2D) 

I know for a fact that the world revolves around Frank Morris. I hereby claim that Worlds will be at the same location as where Frank is during Worlds!


----------



## Tyson (Apr 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The rumors from Hong Kong being cancelled come from Ron and me. I guess that means they are not really rumors
> 
> Last I heard was a possible merger between Worlds and US Open, but nobody LOVES that idea.
> 
> Sponsor/money/organisation are all problems that need to be dealt with. I hope we will hear something about this soon from Ron/Tyson/Masayuki Akimoto



What's wrong with the idea of hosting it in the United States? If you think about quality of competition organization, I don't think you can possibly beat my team. My team is the most experienced competition organizing group in the world.

Further disincentive for me to expend effort on this subject matter.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SanFranciscoOpen2009

One day, 10:30 AM to 4:30 PM.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tyson said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > The rumors from Hong Kong being cancelled come from Ron and me. I guess that means they are not really rumors
> ...



I have to admit, that is very impressive. On the other hand, regardless of how well a competition would be organized in the US, Worlds was held here just four years ago and I could easily see how some people would think that a competition as big as the World Championships should have some diversity.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> If you guys are looking for a large scale competition in Toronto


To be honest, I just didn't find a "Darmstadt is the center of the world" map but came across one for Toronto. Though, I do like Canada very much. Pity it's so far away.



Dave Campbell said:


> They told me that it is looking like 2010 for the Worlds, and they were talking about Germany as the possible location.


Germany? The big cube competition void? (see attachment)


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 2, 2009)

Why isn't it in Asia. I mean, last time we discussed this, evrybody agreed that Asia was the best place, because good cubers is there, and the WC have never been there before.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 2, 2009)

Inusagi said:


> Why isn't it in Asia. I mean, last time we discussed this, evrybody agreed that Asia was the best place, because good cubers is there, and the WC have never been there before.



One word: 

Money.


If you pay Ron to have it in Asia, I'm sure he would be open to that idea.


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Germany? The big cube competition void? (see attachment)



<badjoke>Would it then have to be a void cube competition?</badjoke>

Seriously, Berlin would really be a nice choice.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 2, 2009)

Many places would be a good choice. There are a number of places that SevenTowns could host worlds and make it work well. The most 'fair' place would be asia, as they have not held one yet. The least 'fair' place would be Europe, as they held 2007 in Budapest already.

Given the situation, in choosing a WC location, I would put the following criteria in this priority:

1. Cost - which is why it's unlikely to be held in asia. If it's not possible, it's not possible. You can whine about it, but that's the sad fact. These things cost money, and depending on how fancy you want it to be, it can cost a lot of money. Because cost is the major issue, priority should be given for a place that can put on a quality competition on a budget. If that's not possible in asia, you'll get your chance at the next one.

2. Quality of the competition - it would be very unfair to host a world championships in Ron's back yard. Because world championship titles are being given out, this cannot just be some local competition. It *MUST* have international participation.

3. Fairness - and because it must have international participation, we need to consider the location. Again, I would say Europe is the least fair because it was held there last year. Asia would be the most fair, but it doesn't really look possible.

I personally think that the real solution to this would be to simply have the WCA hold the competition and take over its jurisdiction, rather then SevenTowns. If this were the case, we could probably work with the Japan Rubik's Cube Association and hold it in Japan. You would see significantly reduced prize money, but again, I don't know anyone who does this for prize money. And if you do, you probably want to reconsider your career choice. I would personally prefer it if no prize money were given out. I'm not saying this because I wouldn't win anything. I'm saying this because when there's prize money, there's even more motivation to cheat.

(By the way, I'd like my check for 250 Euros now please.)

<side rant>... people who were complaining about foreigners taking away the 'glory of being on the podium stand' at the European Championships... *I* actually had that happen to me on the world stage in the one event I am/was competent in. </side rant>

I doubt that anyone here would disagree that if the WCA was solely in charge of hosting the world championships, it would have been planned and ready to go back in 2009. Again, you might not have a dinner buffet and expensive after party, and you probably wouldn't get a cash prize, but it would happen, and it would be well organized.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

Who needs a silly after party? We can all go and invade some restaurants


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> Who needs a silly after party? We can all go and invade some restaurants



Exactly.


----------



## anders (Apr 2, 2009)

I would like to add another issue under the headline "fairness", namely that the competition must be announced well ahead in time. The regulations stipulates one month, but in my opinion this is too short time for a competition like the WC. It ought to be at least six months, to allow a decent planning of the trip.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 2, 2009)

Let's hold it in the cage of Erik's rabbit.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 2, 2009)

I personally would like to see it here in the US. Perhaps New York or Boston. Though holding it in Japan would be nice...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

New York City would make a lot of sense.

But so would Tokyo.


----------



## Bob (Apr 2, 2009)

New York is REALLY expensive. Not just for a venue, but for competitors, too. Do you have any idea how much hotels cost in Manhattan?


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

So apparently this turned into a "let's hold it in my backyard" thread, as usual...


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> New York is REALLY expensive. Not just for a venue, but for competitors, too. Do you have any idea how much hotels cost in Manhattan?



But if we all pile into the same cab, and it turns out to be the cash cab, then it would all be worth it!


----------



## Poke (Apr 2, 2009)

Somewhere like Nashville, TN.

Kinda central USA... and easy to fly to.


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 2, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > New York is REALLY expensive. Not just for a venue, but for competitors, too. Do you have any idea how much hotels cost in Manhattan?
> ...



so optimistic


----------



## Kian (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> New York is REALLY expensive. Not just for a venue, but for competitors, too. Do you have any idea how much hotels cost in Manhattan?



so you're saying MSG is out of the question?


----------



## Bob (Apr 2, 2009)

Poke said:


> Somewhere like Nashville, TN.
> 
> Kinda central USA... and easy to fly to.



Are you from TN?


----------



## Poke (Apr 2, 2009)

No... a little more east. Virginia. Someone got that a little quicker than I would have thought.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> New York is REALLY expensive. Not just for a venue, but for competitors, too. Do you have any idea how much hotels cost in Manhattan?


who needs hotels? The hostel I visited wasn't more expensive than usual and flying there is much cheaper than to most other US-cities. Seriously, Worlds in New York would be "cheap" compared to "US Nationals and Open 2009".


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > New York is REALLY expensive. Not just for a venue, but for competitors, too. Do you have any idea how much hotels cost in Manhattan?
> ...



it could certainly be done for WAYYYYYYYY less than the absurd hundreds of thousands figure someone mentioned Budapest cost. But, then again, so could any city in the world.

I think eventually having Worlds in NYC makes a lot of sense, not necessarily now, but it is one of the largest and most important cities in the world and is surrounded by a very strong hotbed of cubing.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

How long is world usually? 2 days? more?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

There is no "usually" for Worlds

But Budapest was 3 days


----------



## Bryan (Apr 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> who needs hotels?



People who aren't allowed to stay in a hostel because they're not a student or foreign citizen.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 3, 2009)

A USA comp would be good. I know Euros will hate me for saying this, but when the majority of cubers are in a certain country (USA), it should come down to how many people have to buy plane tickets across the world compared to how many people have to buy plane tickets across the country.
Less money will be spent I think. Then again, the later WC is pushed back, the better chance of it being a huge success in Europe.
Also, WC should take place in or around a bomb shelter because of all the bombs I'm going to be dropping.

Over and out.


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok so that means every WC from now on should be in the US. What a STUPID THING TO SAY GET SOME SENSE YOU MORON!


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 3, 2009)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> A USA comp would be good. I know Euros will hate me for saying this, but when the majority of cubers are in a certain country (USA), it should come down to how many people have to buy plane tickets across the world compared to how many people have to buy plane tickets across the country.
> Less money will be spent I think. Then again, the later WC is pushed back, the better chance of it being a huge success in Europe.
> Also, WC should take place in or around a bomb shelter because of all the bombs I'm going to be dropping.
> 
> Over and out.



So that's why we should have Worlds in Canada...

We rent the Staples centre for a few days and we're all done... o_o
I think this is a pointless argument and we should all just stop favouring America...

Yes, it's a decent choice, but it's still not the only one, mind you.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking at this from a neutral viewpoint (although I am an american, I DID look at this unbiased) I would choose America merely because of the concentration of cubers. Most likely more people would come than if they held it anywhere else, although I would like to get my parents to take me to europe.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Looking at this from a neutral viewpoint (although I am an american, I DID look at this unbiased) I would choose America merely because of the concentration of cubers. Most likely more people would come than if they held it anywhere else, although I would like to get my parents to take me to europe.



It's not the amount of people that would come, it is the quality of cubers that would come.

If you look at this: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#8
You can see that the US has the most WRs. BUT, if you look at everyone else on the list, excluding Japan, they are all in Europe.

Just shooting out my opinion. I honestly do not care where it is held. My chances of going are very slim no matter where.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

No matter where it is held, I am sure the top cubers would come no matter what, right?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> No matter where it is held, I am sure the top cubers would come no matter what, right?



Not all cubers can afford it...but yes, most probably would.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

So, then the most deciding factor would be attendance.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 3, 2009)

I would agree with jcuber. All those hardcore Europeans who were setting world records in previous worlds should spend the prize money on plane tickets to go to the next one. I don't think that every year it should be in the U.S., but this year, what with the economic situation at home and abroad, it would probably have a much lower American turnout if it were anywhere else.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

It would have a much lower turnout period.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> It would have a much lower turnout period.



And that would be bad, why?


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 3, 2009)

It's always much more fun having a lot of people


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 3, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> It's always much more fun having a lot of people



Not if they are all noobs.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 3, 2009)

Who is to say that everyone that shows up is going to be a noob. Your average Joe who averages 2 minutes for 3x3 isn't going to go to a worlds competition.


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude America is hardly an unbiased decision. The top cubers from America can make it overseas. I hope not to see you there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok... I've had enough with this thread. It's going nowhere fast. Basically it doesn't really matter what anyone here thinks. Worlds is going to happen or not, based on people who aren't part of this stupid discussion. 




CLOSED


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 3, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Who is to say that everyone that shows up is going to be a noob. Your average Joe who averages 2 minutes for 3x3 isn't going to go to a worlds competition.



I am guessing you mean You're.

Anyway, why not? If it is local enough to go to, why wouldn't you go? It being the WC is just more of a reason to go.


----------

